# ATVs for logging purposes



## HandLogger (Jun 24, 2008)

Howdy all,

We own a large parcel of forest property in the Berkshires and are currently researching equipment to retrieve sawlogs in remote locations (at the bottom of relatively steep grades). The use of an ATV & fetching/forwarding arch has been highly recommended for this purpose, but I'm sure it's obvious that one can get themselves into a _"2nd mortgage project"_ very quickly this way.

Given the grades and distance we have to cover on our property, I believe the ATV is inevitable, so I guess it comes down to soliciting practical information from folks who have used their ATVs to fetch/skid/forward sawlogs from remote locations ... 

Given the recreational nature of ATVs, I realize that this system will have certain limitations (based on ATV frame strength alone). Nevertheless, I'm hoping that the ATV loggers out there might *suggest a good ATV to us*?

In addition, *I'd like to read some thoughts about fetching/skidding/forwarding arches*.

The LogRite/Future Forestry Products fetching arch looks like an outstanding product, but you certainly pay for the quality you get. *Does anyone know of a more afforable alternative out there*? At the end of the day, we don't need beautiful paint and graphics -- we need functionality. Therefore, I'd even consider having an arch fabricated if anyone knows of someone doing this kind of thing.

Thanks for your time ...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=63535&page=2
Try that thread there are plans there for building a log arch for ATV use.
I'd highly recommend an Arctic Cat TRV for pulling the arch especially if your climbing ravines etc...
I have a 400 Arctic Cat TRV and a 650 Arctic Cat TRV. The TRV has a longer wheel base and is considered a two up machine...second seat can be replaced w/ a box or rack if not carrying extra passenger. AC makes true workhorses and even offers a diesel in the TRV model. I haven't been on the diesel machine but understand it is a true workhorse. The diesel was offered in 08 and 07 but don't believe it's available for 09. I have no issue pulling anything w/ either my 400 or 650...the longer wheel base helps prevent tipping due to tongue weight of load especially when dealing w/ inclines.
Here is a link to the AC website http://www.arctic-cat.com/atv/dirt.asp?category=2-UP&model=TRV550H1EFI
Keep in mind ATV's are no different than chainsaws...everyone has a favorite brand.


----------



## HandLogger (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for your time and consideration, *BowTech*. 

Your words about how saw and ATV brand preference are usually analogous are well taken. On the other hand, I see that you're very diverse when it comes to saws, so I'm assuming that you're a fairly well-grounded person.

And in keeping with this, I can tell you that you're not the first to recommend Arctic Cat (AC) to us. In fact, a logger I know up in Vermont uses a couple of them to facilitate low-impact logging. He doesn't actually own this particular model, but he told me that, _"If he had to do all over again,"_ he would go with the AC 500 with a manual transmission and a differential lock for the front end. The longer wheelbase of the 650 TRV sounds pretty ideal, *but what about the transmission issue?* Do you think the auto trans equipped models -- like the TRV550 you linked me to -- can hold up to this kind of thing?

I'm sure I'm not alone when it comes to concerns about value for money. In other words, if I lay out the chunk of money it will take to get a decent ATV, I'd like to think that good maintenance practices will render good reliability.

By the way, thanks very much for the link to the fabricated arch. 

Have a good one over there in MI ...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not too brand loyal...I do like performance however. Thanks for the compliment.
I have not had any issues w/ either my wife's 400 or my 650 (more pulling w/ the 650). The auto trans. has hi and lo and I always pull in low. Probably would have belt issues if you start pulling in high. Low range for the 650 has a lot of grunt.
Check w/ dealers you can probably pick up a leftover 08 and possibly 07 in the 650. May want to research the diesel version if your strictly using this as a work machine, greater torque but less HP and speed.
http://www.arcticchat.com/ Here is a good forum for Arctic cats...


----------



## deeker (Jun 24, 2008)

We use a Yahama 660 grizzly with two different types of trailers. One is a two wheeled trailer to pull logs with. And a small flatbed trailer to haul cedar fence posts as we cut them to the truck.

I have pulled some logs as long as 40' (ponderosa pine) usually 18"dbh or under. It has done a great job. I want to buy/build a skidding arch for obvious reasons. 

Kevin


----------



## nrguenth (Jun 24, 2008)

I too have a Yamaha Grizzly 660. GOBS of power. Solid tranny. Locking differential for when it's needed. Found it to be a little top heavy with the stock rims/tires. I "upgraded" to some cheaper/heavier steel rims with fatter tires and feel a LOT more stable... But then it's a workhorse for me and a toy second...


----------



## clearance (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe you could buy an old line skidder and sell it when your done. Faster than anything else, spend your time doing what makes you money, not messing about with an atv. An old line skidder only cost twice what a new big quad does, at the most.


----------



## straight6jeff (Jun 26, 2008)

I currently have an 02 AC 500 auto. It has been used exclusively for plowing (1 mile access road), and hauling wood. It has held up fine. No maintenance except the normal.

I thought it was a touch down on power, so I upped the main-jet, shimmed the needle, drilled a 2nd vac hole in the slide. These mods really helped on both the low end and top end. From the factory, these things run lean. The mods dropped the cylinder temp by 15deg (according to my IR temp sensor). 

The last atv I had was a Yamaha Tri-Z 250. The AC is definitely a workhorse.


----------



## HandLogger (Jun 26, 2008)

*Arctic Cats*

It's readin' as if the Arctic Cat advice was pretty solid. It's also reads as if using an ATV isn't too far fetched either. 

The skidder idea has crossed my mind many times, but our heavy equipment budget is already taxed to the hilt. This would obviously be the way to go, but it wouldn't get me north and south on the property in a hurry. We've got some trespass issues, so being able to "intercept" our poacher friends would be a very big plus in the ATV/UTV column ...


----------

